# Is dragon scale gene recessive or dominant?



## AzureMyst (Apr 26, 2016)

Thinking about crossing a dragon(thick white scales on body, large red fins) with a non-dragon(metallic turquoise with red fins). Both are halfmoons. Is this likely to produce more dragons? Or is the trait recessive? 
Ideally I'd want some dragons, not all of the fry have to be dragons, but I would like some of them to show this trait. What traits do you think the fry would have? 
If you have experience breeding a non-dragon to a dragon, I'd like to hear how your fry turned out. I'll post pictures of the potential pair when I get home later.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm exhausted right now so I might not be making sense, but if you want someone's two cents: you'll get fry with a little bit of both, but most of them will be lightly-mediumly dragon-scaled. It's a layer that has degrees of intensity depending on genetics. You're essentially diluting the effect if you breed to non-dragon scale.


----------



## AzureMyst (Apr 26, 2016)

kitkat67 said:


> I'm exhausted right now so I might not be making sense, but if you want someone's two cents: you'll get fry with a little bit of both, but most of them will be lightly-mediumly dragon-scaled. It's a layer that has degrees of intensity depending on genetics. You're essentially diluting the effect if you breed to non-dragon scale.


I see what you're saying- thank you! I appreciate you taking the time to answer despite being tired


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

DRG x non = non + partial drg . . . 
The percentage of partial drg can vary from 10 - 90% (more or less). Breed siblings with the most drg scale or breed back to drg parent to return to full dragon (if lucky; 3-4 generations)


----------



## AzureMyst (Apr 26, 2016)

Female








Male


----------



## Crusader Maiden (May 5, 2016)

I think its only partially dominant


----------

